# Forces guy seeking advice



## stuncfc (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi there folks

New to the forum and from what i've seen so far very interesting.

I'm currently still serving in the Royal Air Force , having now been a Sgt for 4 years and completing 23 yrs service , I've decided it's time for pastures new.

I'm a multi-trade technician in both aero engines and airframes, and I'm taking my HGV and Bus licence as part of my resettlement. 

Having been to Canada many times during my time in the Forces, I am now looking to move there with my wife. I was wondering if there was any ex servicemen who have gone through this process and if you any tips or advice ?

Areas I'm interested in are Alberta, Ontario and Nova Scotia.

There are many other questions I have regarding average wages and job 
opportunities etc and I'm slowly trawling through the threads.

Look fwd to getting some good advice and to open up some networking opportunities 

Cheers all

Stu


----------

